

First 4 Women In History Complete US Marine Training - ck2
http://www.businessinsider.com/four-female-marines-pass-infantry-training-2013-11

======
ck2
I've run marathons and I am pretty sure I could not do this:

 _12 1 /2 mile march in combat gear, no more than 5 hours while hauling almost
90-pounds of gear, at nearly a 4 mph pace (almost a jog), rifle included_

